# LEAKAGE! ?



## Morrik (7 mo ago)

Hi does anyone suffer from leakage. After a BM ill be constantly wiping until am dry then 1-3 hours later I feel moist down there and have to wipe again and there's like watery brown stains on the tissue. But it also leaks when I don't have BM sometimes watery and sometimes has a yellow tinge to it. Also the smell is unreal, it smells fishy which it also stains underwear and sometimes if I don't wipe through out the day it will smell through my clothes. Ongoing everyday for about 6 months. Anyone else suffer this problem? Thanks


----------



## John Sennit (5 mo ago)

I have similar issues together with psychotic symptoms, morbid obesity, and diabetes. It's been roughly 4 months since I first realised I have leaking gas together with leakage symptoms. I've had other one-off leakage incidents in the past and I have been wondering if the leaking gas symptoms have existed longer than I've realised. My stomach sometimes make weird noises. I feel like the gas passes without me noticing. I feel like the gas might have been passing non-stop for weeks or months. Sometimes I notice fart and fecal odours even if I don't make any fart noise or feel any leakage. Sometimes I feel leakage and there's no mark on my underwear. Sometimes I feel leakage, there's only a small wet mark on my underwear, and there's a really foul odour that lingers for hours (possibly even days or weeks). Sometimes I wipe and there's nothing on the toilet paper and no mark on my underwear, but I can still smell a foul odour. Sometimes I wipe and it's watery yellow or light brown leakage. Sometimes I wipe over and over again and it feels like the leakage might be endless. I've asked doctors and other people but no one tells me I smell. I notice the behaviour of people around me which might indicate I smell. Sometimes I can't smell anything, but then there are times I can smell it. I ask people and they say they can't smell anything. Sometimes I feel leakage and people act like they don't smell it. Sometimes I don't feel leakage, I can smell a foul odour, and people act like they don't smell it. Maybe I'm just losing my mind. Maybe I just have an inclination to over-interpret things such as other people's body language, conversations, and behaviour according to my presumption or my belief. It's really confusing. I question my sanity. I started thinking they were gaslighting me. Maybe they just don't know how to deal with the situation. Maybe they are worried about how I might react. Maybe they really can't smell it. Maybe there's some sort of experiment going on where I'm the unwitting subject. I've been reading about other people with similar experiences. It helps to know I'm not alone. I feel like I always smell like a foul fart or feces. Even when I am happy, having fun and in a good mood I come to notice the smell, particularly after standing up after sitting. Doctors have given me different medications. I've tried stopping alcohol consumption and smoking. Doctors also suggested exercise, losing weight and changing my diet. After a couple of weeks I lost roughly 14lbs. I've tried fasting - no food and drink - for two days. I experienced diarrhoea during both the diet and fasting periods. It felt like the leakage and the odour was getting worse. It's really discouraging. I ended up giving up on the diet and exercise. Sometimes I noticed the smell when I walk and jog around the neighbourhood. Maybe the wind carried the smell from my home to my jogging route. Maybe the smell was coming from my clothing because it might have absorbed the foul odours lingering at home. Maybe the smell was coming from my body. Maybe the smell lingered as I jogged up the road and I was noticing it when I jogged back down. Maybe the smell was coming from another house. Maybe I was just hallucinating as one doctor suggested about a similar issue. It's really confusing. I've put the weight back on plus more. I stopped working and limited my time spent out in public. I don't know the real extent of the radius of my smell. I usually wait until night when there's less people around before I go out for some exercise and fresh air. Sometimes I can smell the fart odour when I walk down to the other side of the block. Sometimes I cannot smell the fart odour at that same location. I've tried walking pass that location under different circumstances (eg. after using/not using the toilet and closing/opening windows; after using/not using toilet and turning on/off ceiling fan; during windy/non-windy days; etc) and the results are different even under the same circumstances. Sometimes I can smell it and sometimes I don't. I feel really embarrassed and I try minimise the problem for other people by limiting the movement of the radius of my possible leakage odour to additional locations. I'm going with a sort of containment policy now. I've stopped working. I couldn't even focus on my work duties when I experienced these symptoms. I went to work and sat on a full bus back home feeling humiliated. I feel like some people on the bus got off before their destination because of my smell. I feel embarrassed and I don't want to cause more problems for more people. I mostly stay in my room now. The hospital told me to avoid specific foods like broccoli and they let me go home. It's been an emotional rollercoaster ride. I really don't know how to deal with such a problem. I've read people experiencing similar symptoms despite not being overweight and taking medications. I thank God for being with me through this period. Without Him, I don't know if I could have made it this far. God is good.


----------



## Morrik (7 mo ago)

Really appreciate your reply your symptoms are very familiar to myn all my symptoms started with this anal leakage then I get bloating, gas and occasional pain in top part of stomach (when bending) and slight pain in lower left stomach the only difference is I don't really smell as much as farts it's more like a fishy smell what lingers through my pants (on bad days) but I mean the leakage is there constantly especially after a BM also sometimes I can feel it bubbling. I have increased fibre but still the same I also can't understand what type of IBS it is because my bowl movements haven't changed as of much but sometimes I dont get the urgency to go. And yes it is very embarrassing I also feel that people can smell me. Did the doctors actually give an diagnosis to what it was? And what tests did they run? It's a horrible experience but all we have to do is just battle it don't let it rule your life its hard to forget because it's constantly there I understand that but if we just keep thinking about it 24/7 it will mentally affect the way of living. Your not alone. Again than you for the reply.


----------



## John Sennit (5 mo ago)

I did a blood test, urine test, and abdomen scan. Doctors told me I have diabetes and high cholesterol. One doctor thinks I might have a digestive disorder based on the scan, but another doctor told me I don't have any problems based on the same scan. I read on another discussion that some people have found that the cause of their symptoms was due to poor oral health. I also have an impacted wisdom tooth that has a foul odour and tastes salty. Maybe it's just diabetes. Maybe it's the morbid obesity. Maybe it's my diet. Maybe it's the stress from my psychotic symptoms. Maybe it's food and water contamination. Maybe it's exposure to chemicals like insecticides or pesticides. Maybe someone poisoned me. Maybe someone is using nervous system manipulation technology like US Patent 6081744, US Patent 6506148, US Patent 6238333, US Patent 6017302, and US Patent 5800481. Maybe it's a combination of everything. Maybe it's just some of these. Maybe it's none of these.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

John Sennit said:


> I did a blood test, urine test, and abdomen scan. Doctors told me I have diabetes and high cholesterol. One doctor thinks I might have a digestive disorder based on the scan, but another doctor told me I don't have any problems based on the same scan. I read on another discussion that some people have found that the cause of their symptoms was due to poor oral health. I also have an impacted wisdom tooth that has a foul odour and tastes salty. Maybe it's just diabetes. Maybe it's the morbid obesity. Maybe it's my diet. Maybe it's the stress from my psychotic symptoms. Maybe it's food and water contamination. Maybe it's exposure to chemicals like insecticides or pesticides. Maybe someone poisoned me. Maybe someone is using nervous system manipulation technology like US Patent 6081744, US Patent 6506148, US Patent 6238333, US Patent 6017302, and US Patent 5800481. Maybe it's a combination of everything. Maybe it's just some of these. Maybe it's none of these.


I am not overweight and in great health. I have tried countless diets and taken supplements to help my digestion for years. No matter what I try, here I am another day in the office gassing the place out and people around me spraying air freshener. I do the same thing, maybe it is this or that or the other thing? What is different for me is that I do not smell the leaky gas problem that I have. If I have a big fart that I push out I can smell and it is rank, but the little ones that just chronically come out of me all day, I simply cannot smell. I am beginning to feel this is a blessing because if I do not even know that I am doing it or how bad it is, then I am much less stressed. Even on days, which are very few, where I feel that I do not have gas, I will go into a meeting or something and shortly after I walk in the person right next to me will get up and open a window and others will put their finger under their noses. I found this website yesterday and am happy I did!
I always wondered how I could be passing gas all day and never even know it! I have never met anyone that has this problem and I am continually amazed how I can fart out a room everyday and have no Idea until I am told or I see peoples reactions. Some times I get really down about it and others I am just like, yeah well deal with it everyone, that's how I express myself!!! The most upsetting thing I have experienced recently was going to a school function for my son who is eleven and on the way home he tells me that I am always embarrassing him because I am always "Farting in public because of my Disability or something"!!!!! Times like this is where this issue really breaks my heart. I have had this issue since I was ten and I am forty eight now and still have not been able to resolve the issue. I have reduced it quite a bit by learning about what really triggers it and all but can never really stop all the gas. At least I know now that I am not the only person that has what people are calling Leaky Gas! Now I have a word for it!


----------



## Jovee (5 mo ago)

I have 3 days of cramping., im claiming its ibs bec i was diagnosed with it.. been in flight for 21hrs and this is what i have after


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Sometimes I am passing gas without knowing it but I can suspect I am because my gut just aches. 
Other times I feel just fine and am still passing gas, This is the weirdest issue.


----------



## John Sennit (5 mo ago)

LifeLongIssues said:


> Sometimes I am passing gas without knowing it but I can suspect I am because my gut just aches.
> Other times I feel just fine and am still passing gas, This is the weirdest issue.


I have the same issue. Sometimes I notice the smell and sometimes I don't. I feel like I always smell because I notice other people's reactions even when I don't smell it myself. I've read many similar cases on this site.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

I never smell the gas that is Leaky! Just the ones I push out when I am by myself. 
I am so glad that I found this site because I have never met anyone or heard of anyone that had an issue like this. 
I just could never figure out how I could pass gas all day and have no idea!
Sometimes I feel bloated and crampy and sometimes I have no symptoms however, people across the office complain about all the gas. 
It is just the strangest thing. 
I figure maybe it is better that I do not smell it because if I did my stress level about it would go through the roof!


----------

